# Harpurhey Baths



## Jondoe_264 (Dec 22, 2007)

Another location formerly on our website previous to switching to underground specific content.I do not apologise for the quality of the photos, photography was not then and is not now my reason for exploring.

*Harpurhey Baths* -_ Feb 2006_

Built in the early 1900's Harpurhey at the time of my visit was half the establishment in used to be. Being the neglected less glamourous cousin of the Victoria Baths has allowed this Grade II listed building to be hacked up and left to rot.

There are now plans in place to re-use what is to be kept of the buildings, though it's anyones guess when work may start on this? At least securing the buildings would be a first step? This is an amazing place with intricate decorative tiling, ornate metal work, beautiful woodwork, stained glass and fantastic huge spaces all being slowly destroyed by nature and not so slowly by men! A privelage to have seen!

























































JD


----------



## sheep2405 (Dec 22, 2007)

Really nice work dude, especially the last panoramic shot.

S


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 22, 2007)

Love the tiles and wrought-iron work.


----------



## chelle (Dec 22, 2007)

What a brilliant report and pics...wish it was closer to Swindon.Well done and many thanxxxxxxxx


----------



## tonyque2 (Dec 22, 2007)

Have a fascination for old swiming pools (and Cinemas/theatres ) Perhaps because of my interest in the elaborate tiling in some of these places. Very nice photos, thanks for sharing
Tony


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice place, love all the ornate tiles and metalwork


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Dec 23, 2007)

chelle said:


> What a brilliant report and pics...wish it was closer to Swindon.Well done and many thanxxxxxxxx



I guess Swindon is a bit of a way to go yah. You have the _Mechanics Institute_ real close by though, what's going on with that place these days? I'll try to post the pics and text from my visit I took there a couple of years back with Sam of www.nobodythere.co.uk, very character packed mass of building that place is.

JD


----------



## Simon-G (Dec 23, 2007)

tonyque2 said:


> Have a fascination for old swiming pools (and Cinemas/theatres )



I know what you mean tony. With me I think it is the thought of the place once buzzing with fun and laughter. Now just an empty building, but you can still here the whispers of fun and laughter or am I going insane 

Simon-G


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 23, 2007)

Simon-G said:


> ...but you can still here the whispers of fun and laughter or am I going insane



Well...I didn't like to say anything, BUT...


----------



## smileysal (Dec 24, 2007)

Like this place a lot. Love the tiles and the colours. and the old changing rooms at the side of the pool. They used to put a lot of work into designing etc these gorgeous buildings, then are closed and left to the elements etc. Then they build horrible new baths instead, without the character of the old pools.

There used to be a victorian pool like this in Nottingham, called the Victoria Baths, its now open as a leisure centre, but i haven't ventured into the swimming pool part for a number of years. It used to look very much like this then. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Mr Sam (Dec 31, 2007)

that last shot is quality! lovely site


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 1, 2008)

Great report and the usual top notch quality set of pics in me own opinion!
This place looks to have all of me fave details -glazed brickwork, ornate twiddly ceramic tiles, stained glass windows -supa smashin' great! 

Lb


----------

